
The Unicode Blog: Announcing the Unicode Standard, Version 13.0 - rbanffy
http://blog.unicode.org/2020/03/announcing-unicode-standard-version-130.html
======
rbanffy
"214 graphic characters that provide compatibility with various home computers
from the mid-1970s to the mid-1980s and with early teletext broadcasting
standards"

